# Rat or squirrel?



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)




----------



## wahiawabees (Jun 7, 2015)

i vote squirrel but there are no squirrels here. Tons of rats tho.


----------



## Tenbears (May 15, 2012)

Both are rodent about the same size, and consume many of the same things, So without seeing the culprit it is imposable to tell.


----------



## whiskers (Aug 28, 2011)

What is the thing being eaten? Looks like some sort of cactus.

As far as rat vs squirrel- Rats like the night (usually), squirrels the day (almost always) so if the damage is there in the morning but doesn't progress during the day think rat. If the damage occurs during the day think squirrel. Trail camera (or trap) would tell the story.
Bill


----------



## BeeCurious (Aug 7, 2007)

Oh... I thought you wanted help with choosing a new avatar.


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

>What is the thing being eaten? Looks like some sort of cactus.

Chayote squash

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chayote


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

BeeCurious said:


> Oh... I thought you wanted help with choosing a new avatar.



I will use the Old Rooster for the next one. What are Barry's rules on how often you can change avatar?


----------



## Tim KS (May 9, 2014)

Could be a buck-toothed mouse.


----------



## burns375 (Jul 15, 2013)

Chimpmunks.


----------



## BeeBop (Apr 23, 2015)

whiskers said:


> As far as rat vs squirrel- Rats like the night (usually), squirrels the day (almost always) so if the damage is there in the morning but doesn't progress during the day think rat. If the damage occurs during the day think squirrel.
> Bill


^^^This.
Damage at night = rat.
Damage during the day = squirrel.


----------

